# N,HO,OO ect?



## turkeylegs (Jan 12, 2009)

Is there anyway i can see a comparison of the different sizes used?Like some models next to each other maybe so i can understand the differences? Thanks.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Model train scales: Z (1:220), N (1:160), HO (1:87), S (1:64), O (1:48), G (1:25)​
From: http://www.joesherlock.com/train-faq.html

---------------








From: http://miniatures.about.com/od/scal...lroad-Shows/Compare-Model-Railroad-Scales.htm

---------------

OO scale is 1:76, so it would be between HO scale and S scale...


----------



## turkeylegs (Jan 12, 2009)

Thats great thanks a lot.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

that cool.


----------



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

that brings it all into perspective. that sure makes my n scale look really small.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, it looks like the N scale box car is the same size at a set of trucks on the G scale box car


----------

